# drivers door panel



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

Any one know how to remove it? I've gotten most of the little plastic tabs to release and have removed two screws from the bottom. I feel like I am missing something, something crucial. I have also had one Ayinger Celebrator....does this job take two?


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: drivers door panel (vertigoeffect)*

Ok drank a second beer and got the panel off. Unfortuanately the first beer clouded my judgement and I dont own the bit needed to take the door latch off. I will be putting it all back together tonight and buying the bit tomorrow and starting all over.








FYI im fixing a door latch that is loose and randomly tells the car the door is open.
Tim, sorry for the call man, didnt realize how long I had been in the door.


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: drivers door panel (vertigoeffect)*

Alright the door handle is my last hurdle. How do you get that thing off?


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: drivers door panel (vertigoeffect)*

Try this:
http://www.taligentx.com/passa...anism/


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: drivers door panel (AJB)*

Man I wish I had that a couple days ago. I ended up figuring most of it out. A friend of mine whos great with cars helped out with the one thing that was killing me. In the intrest of a good laugh, I could not seperate the linkage from the handle to the door latch assembly (yes I removed the lock cylinder). He took less than a half of a second to pop the little black plastic retainer out of its guide in the the handle. I had reached that point of frustration that gave me complete tunnel vision and didnt even think to examine the handle, I was to focused on trying to disconnect from the assembly with in the door.








Thanks a ton for the link though.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: drivers door panel (vertigoeffect)*

Well atleast the next time will be easier....









_Quote, originally posted by *vertigoeffect* »_Man I wish I had that a couple days ago. I ended up figuring most of it out. A friend of mine whos great with cars helped out with the one thing that was killing me. In the intrest of a good laugh, I could not seperate the linkage from the handle to the door latch assembly (yes I removed the lock cylinder). He took less than a half of a second to pop the little black plastic retainer out of its guide in the the handle. I had reached that point of frustration that gave me complete tunnel vision and didnt even think to examine the handle, I was to focused on trying to disconnect from the assembly with in the door.








Thanks a ton for the link though.


----------

